# How many animals sleep in your bed at night?



## Marnie (Dec 17, 2008)

We have a huge king sized old fashioned water bed. In it is all four of our little dogs, Fonzie, Tia and Cookie - 3 Chihuahua's and Maggie. But, usually, I end up in my office here on the couch as it's just so much more comfortable for me and ---- if and when I leave the bed, all four dogs follow me in here and pig pile on the couch with me and Nate sleeps alone. We think about getting a new and comfortable bed but Nate says the dogs are used to that big, warm bed so we need to keep it. I'll bet theirs more people on here that do sleep with the cats and dogs then don't, right?


----------



## anoki (Dec 17, 2008)

now? Only miss Moxie





Sammie, my mutt, used to..... and the pups are still too young to trust





Occasionally the cat will curl up with me...but not often.

Now if I lie down on my couch, I have 4 corgis on me!





~kathryn


----------



## Reble (Dec 17, 2008)

2 dogs in bed with us, here.. and when we are watching T.V we have 3 on the coach...


----------



## Jill (Dec 17, 2008)

OH yes! The only one of our pets who does not sleep on the bed is our collie, Kelsey. She sleeps on her own bed right beside my side of the bed. Watson (shih tzu puppy) now sleeps in a carrier but that goes right by my pillow until he's old enough to sleep out of it (on a pillow between H's and my pillow). Willow, Whitney and Webster (shih tzu's) all sleep on the bed, as does Maggie (lab x chow) AND USUALLY the cat. Crazy... probably but we wouldn't have it any other way. We also have a king size bed. If not for the pets, we could have a full size bed I'm sure


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes, I am guilty of that! My pug sleeps right in between my husband and I, cuddled up to my side! I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## MooreAcres (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a full/queen size bed. Forunately I only sleep with my 65lbs Rottweiler/Golden Retriever.


----------



## StellaLenoir (Dec 17, 2008)

Well in bed with my husband and I (and youngest child still



) is usually a dog or 2. But the majority of the pets sleep with my kids. My oldest has at least 4 dogs and a cat in bed. We have 3 chihuahuas, 1 silky terrier, 1 boston, 1 beagle mix, 1 big shepherd mix, 1 big lab, 1 short long corgi mix and 2 inside cats. The beagle mix sort of has her own bed as she sleeps in my youngests bed, while the child still sleeps with us!

The worst is the couches at night. The kids end up on the floor as all the seats are taken by dogs!!!!



too funny though. We have a literal pile of small dogs all over us at all times.

I am not 100% crazy 2 dogs are fosters.


----------



## Marnie (Dec 17, 2008)

This is hilarious, I thought it would be. I actually turn over when I need to, the position depends on where the dogs are, so if they're tight up against me, some times I just lay still. Once in a while I actually touch my husband and I'm shocked!! LOL


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 17, 2008)

Casey, my Himalayan boy, will sleep with us about 80% of the time. He's quite the snuggler. Not sure if I'd have a dog in the bed (even if I weren't allergic). I'd be washing the sheets every day (as opposed to every week). That's the nice thing about kitties...they have virtually no smell. Dogs on the other hand...


----------



## susanne (Dec 17, 2008)

Now Erin, there is a vast difference between a full-size and queen-size bed...

Our antique full-size bed is filled each night with seven animals:

2 humans

3 small dogs

2 honkin' big cats

All of us sleep under the covers. Like Marnie, my ability to turn over depends upon where the kids are.

When we first got Mingus, my mother asked if he would sleep in our bed .She should talk...their Maltese eats at their dining table!


----------



## mininik (Dec 17, 2008)

Three in bed, two next to it in crates. The other three (including the cat) sleep in the living room.


----------



## Boinky (Dec 17, 2008)

well..i have 3 sometimes 4 60lbs Australian Shepherds that sleep with me. i usually end up ona small section almost falling off the bed while they sprawl across it. I call them "bed dogs" like bed hogs! sometimes all at once and sometimes one or two at a time.. they kinda rotate. I think they get hot ect. they don't litterally sleep IN the blankets with me but ontop.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 17, 2008)

Just me and my coming two year old shih tzu, Sassy



. She normally goes to bed before i do, she will snuggle up in the covers around 9pm...i normally dont make it to bed until 12-1am. Oh no way will she sleep at the foot of the bed, she has to be right up by me so i can rub her tummy while she calls asleep. I call her my "chinease foot warmer" as that was what they were bred to, to keep royaltys feet warm (atleast..so the story goes..), she is so cute



. She goes to bed before me, and gets up after me in the morning...she is not a morning dog! She would love to spend all day in the bed under the blankets with her stuffed babies.

Now, if you count all of HER toys that she has to sleep with at night...that would be a different story. She brings all her favorite toys to bed with her at night.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Dec 17, 2008)

Well sometimes I call my husband a pig and I tell my 5 year old son that he reminds me of a monkey sometimes crawling all over me. Does this count???? LOL

We have a long hair chihuahua who is now 9 years old. She used to sleep with hubby and I, but quit after my son was born.


----------



## jayne (Dec 17, 2008)

Add me to the list of people who got a king sized bed because of the animals! Right now our golden retriever mix starts the night with us, but soon moves to her own bed next to ours. There are two cats who spend the whole night down on our legs or by our feet. No one gets under the covers but US!!

We used to have two more in bed with us, and while they were the worst of the bed hogs, I'd give just about anything to have them back. Carly the Aussie was always between us unless she got too hot, and Sam the giant cat (21 pounds, not fat) always kept my back warm. He was the best lap kitty ever too. I miss them both terribly. They both went to puppy and kitty heaven this year, Carly due to heart failure at 11, and poor Sam too young at 8 with corona virus.

I'd get another kitten or puppy if I didn't think it would cause too much stress on the oldsters who are still with us. When they go to their great rewards, we can start over again!

Jayne


----------



## Miniv (Dec 17, 2008)

King Sized bed here too........... Three cats almost every night. And occasionally one Golden Retriever.

No matter what All of the dogs (we have four big ones) all lay around the flour of our bedroom so we have to be careful not to break our necks during the night.....if we have to get up for any reason.


----------



## Kendra (Dec 17, 2008)

I swore when I got Timmy, my chihuahua, that he wouldn't sleep in my bed. That lasted about 4 days when I was in a hotel room at a conference and he decided to cry in his carrier ... I couldn't very well let him howl half the night when other people were trying to sleep, so into the bed he went. When we got home I was pretty determined to get him back in his own bed .... until he figured out how to climb up. And then there was a real cold snap, and I worried about him being cold. Now he has me well trained, I wouldn't want it any other way!!


----------



## lilstars (Dec 17, 2008)

i have a queen size bed a 55 lb goldendoodle and 85 lb boxer/dalmation x a 4 lb toy poodle and up until and couple weeks ago a 125 lb st bernard and oh almost forgot hubby joe!!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Dec 17, 2008)

That is to funny. We have at least 2. Purdy my manx kitty right between the pillows, she has to have a paw on me at all times and Neo the shorty jack down under all the covers tucked up under my back. The other jack sleeps with my daughter. Lol


----------



## tinypony (Dec 17, 2008)

I think you all have me beat. I have a queen sized futon, 275lb fiance, 2 cats, 1 Westie, 1 medium/large mutt. The only thing that gets in my way is that the older cat insists on being right on whatever pillow my head is on. Early in the morning she will wake up to go out (no, she won't use a box). She will take one single claw and tap my lower lip with it until I get up to let her out. Darn cats. Then the younger cat will get cold in the night. She will come right to my nose, make a gentle "meow", then look at the covers to let me know she wants in. Not too bad really and I usually get plenty of sleep so it's a good arrangement. I think I wouldn't be able to sleep without my not-so-stuffed animals.


----------



## Connie P (Dec 17, 2008)

Three very cute poodles!


----------



## Bassett (Dec 17, 2008)

Just me and my Daisy. She sleeps under the covers with me. But she really messes my bed up. I make it in the morning and when I go to bed at night have to make it so I can get in. Half the time shes got all the covers on the floor. She loves to sleep under the covers in the day time and everytime she hears me move she comes running out, so every movement pushes the covers closer to the edge. She is my comfort at night. (Husband in nursing home) She starts out UNDER the bed but is always with me when I wake up.



I have a hard time getting to sleep until she comes out from under the bed and crawls under the covers with me. In fact she goes in about 8:00 every night and sits in there and barks and barks. I go in and ask her "What do you want? Should Mama put you to bed?" I talk to her and pet her and tuck her in under the covers and leave. She is quiet and just fine. It is what she wants. She actually wants me to tuck her in.





Good post Marnie.


----------



## gimp (Dec 17, 2008)

If I am REALLY nice, then these two will give me a tiny part of my bed.






What is really bad is that Henry grumbles at me if I bump him as I am trying to weave my body around his. Kate, on the other hand, wants to snuggle up. Often she tries to share my pillow with me; if I grab the other pillow then she wants that one too. I can't believe that I thought a double bed would be just fine when I moved in here "alone." (While a bigger bed might be nice, the truth is that I wouldn't want it any other way, as far as bed mates.)


----------



## Voodoo (Dec 17, 2008)

I just have two dogs with me in my queen size bed. I have my 7 year old border collie/kelpie mix Ed and he is a total snuggler, but one small twist. He can snuggle with me, but if I touch him then he growls at me lol. The little cuss has to have things his way



The other is the pup that my brother brought home this spring, she is almost a year now and getting big, almost 60 lbs. Annie is 1/2 border collie 1/4 catahoula and 1/4 hound



she is the sweetest thing in the whole world though. She snuggles too, but after I get under the covers and she gets on top to and pins me down then she loves to lick all over my face until I finally have to push her off. Then she'll just snuggle beside me. One on the left, the other on the right. I'm stuck till morning


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 17, 2008)

On purpose just 1 my husband



Sometimes when no one is looking I find a black cat and a couple of red dachshunds catching a few Zs I just dont rest well when the fur babies are in the bed.... Im always worried about rolling on someone.

Lyn


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 17, 2008)

Only 1 animal-he's 190 pounds-MY HUSBAND!!

Just kidding!

We only have 1 dog-65 pound Chow Chow-Bryson, he is way to hot natured to sleep on the bed or on any bed..he sleeps on the cool hardwood floor-his favorite place...

So its just us in the bed, although I am small and steal all the covers so we each have our own! My hubby doesnt understand why I am a tornado in the bed and he lays in the same position most of the night and his blankets never move, while mine end up in the floor, Hello-that is why I steal his covers!


----------



## Bozley (Dec 17, 2008)

We have a king size bed. Sleeping with my husband and I are 2 dogs (black lab & daschund) and 4 cats. Our collie prefers to sleep down stairs. My husband thinks I am insane as I will not budge at night so as not to disturb the animals. Sometimes I am hanging half way off the bed just so they get a good nights rest.





Sue


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Dec 17, 2008)

2 Boxers, a pug and a heeler next to the bed which I usually trip over. The boxers sleep as close as they can get, usually with thier heads on me..I keep an extra quilt because I cannot pull my covers out from under them..and they will not budge. Pug will dig on covers wanting under to go to the foot, sometimes he can't make it because the girls have the covers down too tight. Love them all...husband is a truck driver...when home he has his own bed...we have no room from him LOL




The life of a dog, we lost Rox 12-06-08 it was 3 boxers..still haven't recovered from losing her


----------



## minih (Dec 17, 2008)

Well it depends, if my daughter is off to college during the week we have two in bed with us, my daughters pug sleeps under the covers by my feet and we have a new puppy boxer that sleeps between my husband and I to keep her from falling off the bed. she is about 11 weeks old now and not very graceful.



If Chasta is home her little puggy sleeps with her.


----------



## Mercysmom (Dec 17, 2008)

What a great thread!

Hubby doesn't like animals in the bedroom (don't know why - years ago my Lab Sparky always had a place at the foot of the bed).

Mrs. Whiskers, our Siamese, has snuck in on occasion and curled up under the sheets at my feet. That is no easy feat as Siamese are VERY talkative but Mrs. Whiskers seems to know that if she wants the comfort, she has to be silent.





If hubby is away, my GSP, Bridget, gets bedroom rights. She is not a smelly dog and sheds minimally so I can get away with it.





Our new Lab, Quinn, is young, big and stinky and once in the bedroom he cannot settle down so he has a few more years to go. Hubby tried to convince me to let him sleep with us. He is hubby's dog and when he had to go out, hubby did not wake up so Quinn peed on his face.



That only happened twice and Quinn now stays in the dog room.

Someday...Mrs. Whiskers and our newest rescue cat Jeff will get permanent rights - I am working on it, especially since Jeff has killed two mice upstairs.

Maybe hubby is afraid he will come upstairs to find Mercy in bed with us... she and I have shared a sleeping back when I was waiting for her to foal in 1997....

Denise


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 17, 2008)

Dogs are too big and not allowed on the furniture anyhow.... but, usually three or four of my Manx cats. Thelma Lou, the oldest one, Harpo Manx and Pearl- sometimes Blue too.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 17, 2008)

My 40 pond husky/malamute mix Zoe, and Tippy my 20 pound skipperkee/sheltie mix, ZDixie sleeps with us until I put her in her crate as she still chews on stuff and tries to catch the mice we have in the house.

Christy


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 17, 2008)

No hubby here and I need someone to help warm up the bed. I'd be lost without the dogs in there with me. Jodie (my new foster kid) started out in a crate, but once Sunny decided they could be friends she decided the bed was more comfortable. She sleeps snuggled up against me while he sleeps at the foot of the bed.


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 17, 2008)

gimp said:


> If I am REALLY nice, then these two will give me a tiny part of my bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooooo. Girl. We got a super comfy King Size a year ago. A Queen looks small now to me. One of the main reasons we upgraded is that Kev and I kept waking each other up (through flailing/movement etc.) and because I have a really high metabolism and my body is actually too "hot" for him (temperature-wise LOL). I reach over and have to actually crawl to find him to snuggle. It's GREAT! He's there when I need him and far away when I don't and vice-versa. And there's plenty of room for Casey-Doodles....


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, like so many others, the first thing that came to mind was 3 including my hubby!





We have a king bed (we're both full-figured



) and we have Ethyl (17 yrs, 3.5lb chihuahua), Carmelita (15 yrs, 8lb chihuahua) both in the bed under the covers and then Barney (110lb rott mix) sleeps on an ottoman at the end of the bed. Everyone else is in a different room. Sometimes, like when the electric goes out, we have 4 chihuahuas, 3 cats and 1 italian greyhound in there with us. It's gets quite cozy.







Matt73 said:


>


OMG Matt!



That is HI-larious!


----------



## gimp (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, Matt, a bigger bed will replace this one when it is time. While I have no desire for any of the two legged "hot bodies"



the pups are there to stay.

I love Casey doodles...it appears you caught him in the middle of a good book in the last picture.


----------



## Gizzmoe (Dec 18, 2008)

Its just me, my daughter Kat, my chi named peanut and my cat Gizzmoe who rushes me to bed if i stay up to late lol


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 18, 2008)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Well, like so many others, the first thing that came to mind was 3 including my hubby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. That's his other AKA, Mr. Tawilligers LOL....


----------



## sedeh (Dec 18, 2008)

Definately need the king size bed in our house!! We tried to make the "puppies" my Cairn terrier boys sleep in their own beds. "Mama dog" has always had the bed with us and 4 cats. The puppies(who will be a year old in a week!) have started sneaking up when we go to sleep......so now it's 3 dogs, 4 cats and the Golden that sleeps wherever we're most likely to trip on him!



Wouldn't have it any other way! When my husband used get up early to go to school and I worked late and slept late, the golden(Duke) would take his place when he got up. One morning Duke kept bugging my husband(no school that day) and Doug got up thinking Duke needed to go out......he was headed for the door.....but Duke was headed for bed! He just figured it was his "time" in bed!



These dogs are just too smart!


----------



## Jill (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a tip that I got from my mom that might help some of you with your fur kids in the bed



We put a flat sheet over our bedspread and that keeps the bedspread clean (which is bigger / bulkier to wash). Our shih-tzu's do not shed but our lab x chow and cat do so it keeps down the amount of laundry


----------



## candycar (Dec 18, 2008)

Before reading this post I thought we had it bad! We have between 3 & 5 cats in the king bed with us depending on how cold it is. Hubby calls them sandbags. I'm short so they have plenty of room at my feet, but Mike seems to get at least one wanting to sleep on his feet or side because it's closer to the window/door and they can see outside.

l:l . l.l. sleeping positions: the .s are cats and the ls are legs


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Dec 18, 2008)

We have a queen size bed. I wish it was a king though. We went from a heated california king size water bed to a queen size temperpedic. WE LOVe that bed!!!! But the king size was too much money.

It Carmen and me, my great dane Rumble, and 2 yorkies, but Roxy our Rottie used to sleep with us too, until she passed away a few months ago. Luckily the new great Dane, Gypsy sleeps on her own bed in our bedroom. Occasionally, our old cat Jack sleeps with us too.

Robin


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Dec 18, 2008)

Before we got our English Bulldog my calico cat slept on my chest at night. Once we got the bully now he sleeps with me and the cat will sneak up there once in awhile. Her little baby is a beautiful smokey cream color with dark points and blue eyes, she'll get up there and sleep with me even if the bulldog is up there. She knows he's afraid of her so she walks all over him.

Here's a picture of our English bulldog "Buddy".


----------



## Mona (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, I know I am going againt most, if not all others that replied (havn't read through them) but I can say NONE! Yes, I am an animal lover, but our dogs sleep in their crates at night. Their crates are in our bedroom, and that is where they sleep. I allow Molly (Boston Terrier) onto the bed and furniture during the day and for naps with us during the day, but not at night. The Boxer is not allowed up on the bed or furniture at all. I must admit, if ever Chris is not home overnight, then I let molly sleep with me. Same as during foaling season...I move into a different bedroom for that time due to the pager going off constantly, so Molly sleeps with me then too. Hubby is not an animal fanatic like I am, so this is what has always worked. The dogs have always loved their crates anyway, and will go up to bed ahead of us quite often and lay in them.


----------



## TN Belle (Dec 18, 2008)

Hubby & I share a queen size bed with one 25 pound dog that is half doxie and half ???? She always sleeps with us, usually under the covers too! We had to build her a ramp to the bed cause of her back issues, nobody would get sleep otherwise with her barking and trying to jump up on the bed. She is pretty smart, she knows her various toys by name and knows that none of them are allowed on the bed (so we don't roll over onto them). We can tell her "no toys on the bed" and she will grab it and get down with it in her mouth. We can tell her to get the ball, bone, hamburger, or disc and she knows wich one we are talking about. She falls a sleep with it in her mouth all the time.


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 18, 2008)

None, here.....I wouldn't be able to have pets if they slept in bed with me.

Way to many allergies. Years ago I had a Freddie Kitty Kat that slept

on the bed.....but he never came under the covers and never near my face.

He slept on my feet, at the end of the bed, and was the best foot warmer I

ever had.

Chevy sleeps on his very own oriental area rug on the floor beside me.


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 18, 2008)

None, hubby has strict rules on this topic lol


----------



## LindaL (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL!!





When I was single and only had one fur kid...my MinPin Gunner...he would sleep under the covers with me. Then Deb and her Yorkie Stevie moved in, Gunner decided the bed was too crowded and he went to sleep in his bed on the floor. Stevie slept on top of the covers...usually on my side....lol Then we got Diego the Boxer...and he decided he belonged on the bed too (mind you this is a full size bed...



)...BUT I wasnt getting any sleep, so we started talking about getting a bigger bed



. In the meantime, Diego got a new bed (and we got new living room furniture), so he usually sleeps there instead of on the bed now.....LOL (maybe he wasnt getting his beauty sleep either






). We are still gonna get a queen size bed, but right now the only fur kid on the bed every night is the Yorkie...and apparently she isnt going anywhere cuz she doesnt like her bed...


----------



## Sonya (Dec 19, 2008)

Just one....my husband! LOL Our dogs are not allowed on the furniture, but the little one in my avatar will sneak sometimes!


----------



## minisch (Dec 19, 2008)

Glad I'm not the only one ....... Queen size bed and 4 dogs (2 Shih Tzu's, 1 long haired Chihuahua & 1 Bichon Frise) There all small and I love my "girls"


----------



## minie812 (Dec 19, 2008)

MMMMM...Well I have to little Iggies that sleep with us and Moe-Moe sleeps up against my back (full stretch) and it sure helps the Arthur Itis there and Minie-Moo sleeps packed tight against my butt and keeps it toasty too! Tinker our boxer is not allowed on the bed or Mr.Kitty but the minute hubby leaves for work they sneak in and curl up I swear sometimes Tinker the Stinker (he weights 65#) I do not even feel him sneak up there but then he starts snoring (is this normal for boxers) cause he is real loud!



and gassy too!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 19, 2008)

minie812 said:


> MMMMM...Well I have to little Iggies that sleep with us and Moe-Moe sleeps up against my back (full stretch) and it sure helps the Arthur Itis there and Minie-Moo sleeps packed tight against my butt and keeps it toasty too! Tinker our boxer is not allowed on the bed or Mr.Kitty but the minute hubby leaves for work they sneak in and curl up I swear sometimes Tinker the Stinker (he weights 65#) I do not even feel him sneak up there but then he starts snoring (is this normal for boxers) cause he is real loud!
> 
> 
> 
> and gassy too!


*Judy, It must be a Boxer thing, Sparkle, snores and is gassy too........haha *

We have 3 dogs, Remi & Asia are so well behaved, then there is Sparkle.......haha


----------



## Marty (Dec 19, 2008)

Nope. This ain't happening in my bed no way no how

It can torment Dan all night long and chew on him, not me


----------



## minie812 (Dec 19, 2008)

RJRMINIS said:


> minie812 said:
> 
> 
> > MMMMM...Well I have to little Iggies that sleep with us and Moe-Moe sleeps up against my back (full stretch) and it sure helps the Arthur Itis there and Minie-Moo sleeps packed tight against my butt and keeps it toasty too! Tinker our boxer is not allowed on the bed or Mr.Kitty but the minute hubby leaves for work they sneak in and curl up I swear sometimes Tinker the Stinker (he weights 65#) I do not even feel him sneak up there but then he starts snoring (is this normal for boxers) cause he is real loud!
> ...


He has soooo much gas why I could power my car with it...LOL


----------



## Shortpig (Dec 20, 2008)

At the moment there are two Freddie and Teddie. It used to be Shorty, Angel, Pooh, and Jamie all of us in one queen size bed. Things were very tight then.


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 20, 2008)

OMG Matt- the expression on that cat's face!! LOL Too funny! Love his blue eyes!


----------



## baybrianna (Dec 20, 2008)

hey i have normaly have 4cats,1dog,and gerbil in its cage


----------



## Ferin (Dec 20, 2008)

All I have is 3 lbs of terror sleeping with me in my bed at night. My 1 yr old fur baby, Lexi, thinks she owns my bed. If she's not comfortable she'll make sure that I'm not either.



She truly is my little princess though and I wouldn't have her sleeping anywhere else.


----------



## MyBarakah (Dec 21, 2008)

Well.... I have 2 cats that sleep with me every night.... Jimmy & Cyrstal... They are 2 very spoiled cats!!


----------



## hahler (Dec 23, 2008)

Depends on how cold it is outside. my friends used to joke and ask me "How many dog nite was it?" lol

but usually its joe (bull terrier mix 50 pounds)

homer (8 pound weiner dog)

6 puppies who if i dont help into the bed will sit and cry if i dont pick them up onto the bed

liz (15 pound aussie mix)

munch (30 pound border collie) who is suppose to be outside

slut puppy (dont ask) 25 pound border/heeler mix also suppose to be out side

and cant for get Bug 10 pound blue heeler (a dwarf in the doggy world complete with a bad bite)

and more if its cold (you get the picture) lol

all of us in a double bed

no wonder i cant find a partner





just had to get in on this one lol

dawn


----------



## woodnldy (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL No dogs inside, but at any time there is from three to five cats on the bed. The 26# hunk usually has the center taken up with the red bratt by my head and a pther white brat by hubbys. Then the two black brats are packed somewhere around my legs. Good thing it's a king size bed






cheryl


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Dec 23, 2008)

2 Pomeranians and 2 20-lb cats!


----------

